# 5cyl Turbo



## jsiani (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a question about the 5cyl Turbo on a 200 Quattro. I think its the waste gate on the tope of the turbo has a vacuum line connection, where does that go to. Its missing. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: 5cyl Turbo (jsiani)*

I would guess it goes to the intake manifold but I could be wrong.


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 5cyl Turbo (jsiani)*

The hose goes to the boost control solenoid, on the firewall.


----------

